# How Many Wins will Orlando get in February?



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

How many wins will the Orlando Magic manage to get in the month of February? 

Feb. 3 Tue @ Minnesota 
Feb. 4 Wed @ Toronto 
Feb. 6 Fri @ New Jersey 
Feb. 8 Sun vs. L.A. Lakers 
Feb. 11 Wed vs. Miami 
Feb. 17 Tue @ Milwaukee 
Feb. 18 Wed vs. Utah 
Feb. 20 Fri vs. Denver 
Feb. 22 Sun @ Detroit 
Feb. 24 Tue vs. Portland 
Feb. 27 Fri vs. Cleveland 
Feb. 28 Sat @ Atlanta 

Predictions?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

<b>L</b> Feb. 3 Tue @ Minnesota 
<b>W</b> Feb. 4 Wed @ Toronto 
<b>W</b> Feb. 6 Fri @ New Jersey 
<b>L</b> Feb. 8 Sun vs. L.A. Lakers 
<b>W</b> Feb. 11 Wed vs. Miami 
<b>L</b> Feb. 17 Tue @ Milwaukee 
<b>L</b> Feb. 18 Wed vs. Utah 
<b>L</b> Feb. 20 Fri vs. Denver 
<b>L</b> Feb. 22 Sun @ Detroit 
<b>L</b> Feb. 24 Tue vs. Portland 
<b>W</b> Feb. 27 Fri vs. Cleveland 
<b>L</b> Feb. 28 Sat @ Atlanta

That puts them at 4-8 for the month. After they disapointed me last month, I'm pulling back with the win totals.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I'll take a crack at this...

Feb. 3 Tue @ Minnesota *Loss* 
Feb. 4 Wed @ Toronto *Win* 
Feb. 6 Fri @ New Jersey *Loss* 
Feb. 8 Sun vs. L.A. Lakers *Loss* 
Feb. 11 Wed vs. Miami *Win* 
Feb. 17 Tue @ Milwaukee *Win* 
Feb. 18 Wed vs. Utah *Loss* 
Feb. 20 Fri vs. Denver *Loss* 
Feb. 22 Sun @ Detroit *Loss* 
Feb. 24 Tue vs. Portland *Win* 
Feb. 27 Fri vs. Cleveland *Win* 
Feb. 28 Sat @ Atlanta*Loss* 

5 wins...It'll probably be somewhere around there, 3-6 wins, anything else would shock me.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

Feb. 3 Tue @ Minnesota (win...t-mac is gonna kill sota after missing due to personal reasons like he did last year)
Feb. 4 Wed @ Toronto (win again)
Feb. 6 Fri @ New Jersey (loss)
Feb. 8 Sun vs. L.A. Lakers (win..haha kobe)
Feb. 11 Wed vs. Miami (loss..miami is playing awesome)
Feb. 17 Tue @ Milwaukee (loss)
Feb. 18 Wed vs. Utah (win)
Feb. 20 Fri vs. Denver (loss)
Feb. 22 Sun @ Detroit (loss)
Feb. 24 Tue vs. Portland (win)
Feb. 27 Fri vs. Cleveland (win) 
Feb. 28 Sat @ Atlanta (win)

lol


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Since the Magic won a whopping 5 games in January, I got to give them more props by predicting TWO wins, specifically against Miami and Atlanta.


----------



## FloridaSportsFan (Dec 15, 2003)

Feb. 3 @ Minnesota-L
Feb. 4 @ Toronto-W
Feb. 6 @ N.J.-L
Feb. 8 vs. Lakers-L
Feb. 11 vs. Miami-L
Feb. 17 @ Milwaukee-L
Feb. 18 vs. Utah-L
Feb. 20 vs. Denver-W
Feb. 22 @ Detroit-L
Feb. 24 vs. Portland-L
Feb. 27 vs. Cavs-W
Feb. 28 @ Atlanta-W

4-8 in February tough month for the Magic, Why is some people saying Miami going to lose against Orlando.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Since the Magic won a whopping 5 games in January, I got to give them more props by predicting TWO wins, specifically against Miami and Atlanta.


I can assure you that Toronto should be added to that list..


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> I can assure you that Toronto should be added to that list..


You said it. Should the Raptors win, Vince Carter is officially at "McGrady's level".


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Feb. 3 @ Minnesota-L
Feb. 4 @ Toronto-L
Feb. 6 @ N.J.-L
Feb. 8 vs. Lakers-L
Feb. 11 vs. Miami-W
Feb. 17 @ Milwaukee-L
Feb. 18 vs. Utah-L
Feb. 20 vs. Denver-L
Feb. 22 @ Detroit-L
Feb. 24 vs. Portland-W
Feb. 27 vs. Cavs-W
Feb. 28 @ Atlanta-W

4 wins. The Portland game is on the fence, I think it could go either way. For some reason I doubt we'll beat Toronto, and Miami could go either way as well.
It's not looking god for the Magic till June (Let's start the Draft Chants)! Watch us get the third pick...


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> You said it. Should the Raptors win, Vince Carter is officially at "McGrady's level".


LoL.. What, you mean McGrady's low level @ 22 points hahah

sure..no problem kid..


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> You said it. Should the Raptors win, Vince Carter is officially at "McGrady's level".


Gonna take a lot more than 1 game for Vince to get there.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>courtside</b>!
> 
> 
> LoL.. What, you mean McGrady's low level @ 22 points hahah


You're [edit].



> Gonna take a lot more than 1 game for Vince to get there.


You're intelligent


A post by a kid should be easily comprehensible.

[no insults, obviously]


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

5 win's!


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> You're stupid.
> ...



Hey hey hey, why the hostility?!?! Here at basketballboards.net, we do NOT insult other posters, we are here to have mature basketball discussion, and create a comfortable environment for all. I suggest you review the Basketballboards.net Guidelines which include a harrassment policy which follows:


> Harassment occurs when a member insults, attacks, and/or denigrates another member at any time. For instance, the use of terms such as "idiot," "moron," *"stupid,"* and like terms constitutes harassment. Harassment not only includes individuals but also can apply to insults against teams, players, and groups of BasketballBoards.net members. Repeated critical and sharply negative posts toward a team forum, team forum members, and/or a team's fan base as a whole can also constitute harassment.


Please keep this in mind when you post in the future, we wouldn't want you to get banned Mattsanity.










I would make a great Mod


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:greatjob: Nice one. :yes:


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew not to insult anybody on day 1 of a board unless it's really necessary, so you don't need to remind me. 

And tell me why you haven't said this same post to others that have said profanity, especially the ones that directed their foul language to me?


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

L Feb. 3 Tue @ Minnesota 
W Feb. 4 Wed @ Toronto 
L Feb. 6 Fri @ New Jersey 
L Feb. 8 Sun vs. L.A. Lakers 
L Feb. 11 Wed vs. Miami 
L Feb. 17 Tue @ Milwaukee 
W Feb. 18 Wed vs. Utah 
L Feb. 20 Fri vs. Denver 
L Feb. 22 Sun @ Detroit 
L Feb. 24 Tue vs. Portland 
L Feb. 27 Fri vs. Cleveland 
W Feb. 28 Sat @ Atlanta 

3 wins and 9 losses. Obviosly Orlando will be the underdog in all these games.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b><< SkipToMyLou >></b>!
> L Feb. 3 Tue @ Minnesota
> W Feb. 4 Wed @ Toronto
> L Feb. 6 Fri @ New Jersey
> ...


All Magic fans are going to flame you.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> I knew not to insult anybody on day 1 of a board unless it's really necessary, so you don't need to remind me.


Good, except without the "unless". Under no circumstances is insulting allowed, your a veteran here, you should know that.



> And tell me why you haven't said this same post to others that have said profanity, especially the ones that directed their foul language to me?


I'm sorry, you must have me mistaken for a moderator.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> All Magic fans are going to flame you.


Nah, that's not bad at all. I could very easily see that happening. No flaming necessary, why would we?


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> Nah, that's not bad at all. I could very easily see that happening. No flaming necessary, why would we?


I know eh? Why would you fans flame others *other than me?* It's like these fans are robots.

1. See Post of Negative Comment Towards The Magic
2. See User Name
3. If It Says "Mattsanity"...
4. F.L.A.M.E. 

This has always been the formula amongst many anti-Mattsanitys.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> I know eh? Why would you fans flame others *other than me?* It's like these fans are robots.
> ...


That may be a reflection upon yourself, rather than others.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> That may be a reflection upon yourself, rather than others.


No. I only flame people that started the flaming at me.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> No. I only flame people that started the flaming at me.


Matt,
What exactly is this "flaming"?
Perhaps the reason why much of this "flaming" is directed towards you is due to the fact that when I, for one, read any post within the Magic realm of basketballboards which bears any resemblance to a toronto fan bashing the Magic your name flashes into my head. It could be because of bad dreams, but most of the time these posts are yours. Of course, there is nothing wrong with despising the Magic rolleyes: ) but your posts are quite predictable. I might be over-exaggerating here, but I do not believe you have EVER posted anything positive about the Magic on our board. There is nothing wrong with this, but when you complain about being "flamed" please remember that you are on the Magic board and obviously, substitute any team for "Magic" and I'm sure you'd get the same response, you will be "flamed."
So Matt, if your still reading and not responding with some verbal diarrhea, maybe take into account where your posting and who will be responding before you go on about the terrible "flaming" you are exposed to.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>nba_playa</b>!
> 
> Matt,
> What exactly is this "flaming"?
> ...


You know what. There's a word that ACTUALLY exists and that is "negative". In fact, this whole world is negative, not even near peaceful. So I suggest you should just give up life even if negativity over the internet out of this whole world, effects you so much. 

And to prove that I actually said a positive statement, I once stated that if the Raptors beat the Magic (in their latest game which is tonight), Vince Carter would officially "be at Tracy McGrady's level. Who am I even degrading here? Is it Tracy McGrady?... 

Also, "flaming" isn't my symptom. I think you should know by now that I never get extremely pissed off after someone flames me.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

IN FACT, your beloved boyfriend, Orlando Magic just made themselves look like (it would be really insulting if I used this specific word) in the 1st half versus the Toronto Raptors. How can you give a Raptor an open shot one million times? How can play mediocre defense? How can you make poor offensive decisions? Basically, how can you be an NBA player? 

Now how am I suppose to convert this fact into a positive statement? It's IMPOSSIBLE, and all the negative things I said about the Magic were IMPOSSIBLE to be said positively, especially when they're playing like crap. If the Magic were for example, in the Kings situation, I would be posting positive posts after positive posts. nba_playa, it's life. Despise it as much as you want.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> IN FACT, your beloved boyfriend, Orlando Magic just made themselves look like (it would be really insulting if I used this specific word) in the 1st half versus the Toronto Raptors. How can you give a Raptor an open shot one million times? How can play mediocre defense? How can you make poor offensive decisions? Basically, how can you be an NBA player?
> 
> Now how am I suppose to convert this fact into a positive statement? It's IMPOSSIBLE, and all the negative things I said about the Magic were IMPOSSIBLE to be said positively, especially when they're playing like crap. If the Magic were for example, in the Kings situation, I would be posting positive posts after positive posts. nba_playa, it's life. Despise it as much as you want.


Congrats, your precious Raps are beating an Orlando team that doesnt even have its only real player on the court.

Point is, you come in here to rub things in peoples faces and make comments with the sole intention of starting crap. If you read the posts of many people on this board, the same thing can be done with some tact and intelligence, but you are unable to do those things in a completely un-offensive way.

And if you do continue to just troll around in this forum just to bait the people who frequent this forum, I will recommend that you be suspended from this forum.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> Congrats, your precious Raps are beating an Orlando team that doesnt even have its only real player on the court.
> ...


My posts have no tact and intelligence... Basically, after all this time, I have never followed Dee Bo's books. I think it states within his book that "Mattsanity shall always post with intelligence", and yet, most of my 2800 posts on this board has intelligence, as people actually reply to my posts? I am "unable" to say things in an un-offensive way (when did I ever make atleast 3 offensive posts for Dee Bo to even say that?)... Dee Bo, you can just ignore my posts then. 
Also, I have no clue why you say I bait others. Just describe that for me please... I absolutely can't elaborate it. Actually I can, finally. 

Honestly, I have posted many offensive posts earlier in my existence in BasketballBoards. And I have matured and cooled down, especially in the last 2 months. 
Dee Bo, just sell me your official rule book, so it can do me good.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> My posts have no tact and intelligence... Basically, after all this time, I have never followed Dee Bo's books. I think it states within his book that "Mattsanity shall always post with intelligence", and yet, most of my 2800 posts on this board has intelligence, as people actually reply to my posts? I am "unable" to say things in an un-offensive way (when did I ever make atleast 3 offensive posts for Dee Bo to even say that?)... Dee Bo, you can just ignore my posts then.
> ...


Well, your nearly incomprehensible attempt at being witty here is falling on blind eyes.

You know the reason you come in here and post and most of it is not to spur on or start an intelligent discussion, but to start an argument. You've been doing it for a long time. There is a reason people post negative comments about you all over this site.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Mattsanity, I challenge you to find ONE intelligent, well thought out post that you have made on this site. Just ONE. Not a one liner, not something that makes little sense, but a comprehensible, intelligent post that you have made. Come back to me when you find one.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> Mattsanity, I challenge you to find ONE intelligent, well thought out post that you have made on this site. Just ONE. Not a one liner, not something that makes little sense, but a comprehensible, intelligent post that you have made. Come back to me when you find one.


Dee Bo, and this isn't considered baiting? I know it's not Dee Bo, because it was posted by "Rukahs_Caput", not "Mattsanity".


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> And to prove that I actually said a positive statement, I once stated that if the Raptors beat the Magic (in their latest game which is tonight), Vince Carter would officially "be at Tracy McGrady's level. Who am I even degrading here? Is it Tracy McGrady?...


Matt,
Obviously Vince is still not near McGrady's level, although I do believe his TEAM has a better record than the Magic. I also predicted that the Magic would lose tonite, but in no way is Vince better than McGrady (especially when he didn't even take part in the game), nor near his level again...but time could tell, and I could be wrong.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> IN FACT, your beloved boyfriend, Orlando Magic just made themselves look like (it would be really insulting if I used this specific word) in the 1st half versus the Toronto Raptors. How can you give a Raptor an open shot one million times? How can play mediocre defense? How can you make poor offensive decisions? Basically, how can you be an NBA player?
> 
> Now how am I suppose to convert this fact into a positive statement? It's IMPOSSIBLE, and all the negative things I said about the Magic were IMPOSSIBLE to be said positively, especially when they're playing like crap. If the Magic were for example, in the Kings situation, I would be posting positive posts after positive posts. nba_playa, it's life. Despise it as much as you want.


Matt, there is a line between being negative and being CONSTRUCTIVE. Your posts are definitely not in the second category as you will be negative, but you offer no constructive criticism when "dissing" another team. When I go into another teams board I tend to keep criticism, or a "negative" statement, constructive so that I can show some intelligence. Your posts are just plain negative, you are right. It might be impossible to be "positive" about the Magic, but it definitely isn't impossible to be negatively constructive. I don't despise negative posts, as you add, I despise people that post negative statements with nothing constructive, it is blatantly obvious that a lot of the time you try to stir up this board in order to get the reaction you have from many of us now.

I, for one, believe that if you want to be negative, without any constructive criticism related to BASKETBALL, you should be posting on another board.

Negativity has never bothered me, it is the lack of intelligence which comes with a negative post which offers no suggestions...think about that for a while Matt.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Dee Bo, and this isn't considered baiting? I know it's not Dee Bo, because it was posted by "Rukahs_Caput", not "Mattsanity".


Alright, 1: There's no one with the username "Dee Bo", it's JNice. 
2: All I want is for you to search through your previous posts, and find one that meets my criteria. Just one. I'm not baiting you, trying to get you angry or offended, just find one for me, and I'll let it go. 
3: Give up the whole "I'm persecuted because I'm Mattsanity" gig, it's really getting old, and it's not true at all.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Dee Bo, and this isn't considered baiting? I know it's not Dee Bo, because it was posted by "Rukahs_Caput", not "Mattsanity".


Well, if you read the post he didnt attack you directly in any way. He asked you to go find a post meeting certain requirements. He also doesnt have a history of baiting in this forum.

I agree with him though, just drop all this poor me crap and drop all this crap period. 

If you cant come to this forum without the outright negativity, then dont come at all.

Closed.


----------

